# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  هيثم قبقبة يواصل الحسرة للمباراة الثانية على النوالي -فيديو

## شيبا

*للمرة الثانية بعد مباراة الاتحاد 

سفير النوايا الحسنة يواصل الحسرة على فرصة اتوبونغ


بتاع الكاميرا ذاتو تقول قاصد كلما اتبونغ يضيع بتاع الكاميرا يجيب هيثم يتحسر


فيديو


*

----------


## شيبا

* 
بالمناسبة الضيع الكورة ما اوتوبونغ

لكن ضر ساكت نقول اوتوبونغ
*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههه اااي بالحييييل شفناهو ........ بس الحسرة واجبة علي الدولارات الراحت شمار في اطوبنج دي
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ههههه .. قاااااارورة ممغوص على القروش الراحت فى الماسورة المصدية دى وباقى اللاعبين مالاقين حق المواصلات ..

تخريمة :

تبكى بس يا قارورة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

بالمناسبة الضيع الكورة ما اوتوبونغ

لكن ضر ساكت نقول اوتوبونغ



 
والله ياشيبا تعليقك ده احلى من اللقطه ذاتها
اوتو كنب العجيب مرزق وبس
*

----------

